# Mountain House and 4Patriot emergency food storage



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone knows how much the 25 and 30 year tolerances are affected for shelf life outside of the "optimal storage environment". 75 degrees, low humidity and dry is not always an obtainable environment outdoors.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

I tend to think of them as 10 years at most but also I rotate usually yearly on many things and I am older then dirt so don't think I will know for sure how long it really lasts. I hope my lifetime.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> I tend to think of them as 10 years at most but also I rotate usually yearly on many things and I am older then dirt so don't think I will know for sure how long it really lasts. I hope my lifetime.


 I am relatively new to the prepping. I have a bugout kit because I am on the road regularly and am ready to ditch the wheels if TSHTF to be on foot for 30 days to get to home base but home base likely is not equipped the way I need it. I am behind in that department. Need food supply first. Have weapons (small armory) Have solar power and all the camping supplies including extra propane stores and such for the Coleman products. Just wish I had an underground bunker or basement at the very least. Recommendations?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Don't worry about 30 years from now. Worry about the next week. Once you're set up for a week, work on 2 weeks. Then a month. Then 6 months. Then 2-5 years.

THEN worry about 25-30 year food storage.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Makes sense. I went ahead and ordered 3 months supply. Figure that is a good amount to start with given our current and pending issues in our country. I may order 3 months of the emergency food every month until I hit 5 years.


----------



## patriot6774 (Aug 18, 2021)

Now have 2.5 year food supply that lasts 25 years for shelf life. Will likely order more however I am noticing that some supplies are starting to have trouble keeping up. Anyone else noting this issue? I believe we may be seeing some of the supply issue in the next 3 to 6 months but more likely one year. Still time to get ready. Thoughts? Also feel free to visit Logistics Emergency Developing. Have a survey there.


----------

